# random black screen when watching amazon or netflix apps



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had my bolt for about 6 months now and have been very happy and pleased with the overall experience.....this past weekend I randomly started using the amazon and Netflix apps

I was able to watch 3 or 4 FULL tv shows on the amazon app but then randomly during the 3rd or 4th episode the entire tv screen goes black, tv show stops and there is no audio...bolt doesn't respond to anything unless I pull the power

after the black screen and if I don't pull the power; the bolt goes through what appears to be a series of boot ups (displaying the TiVo "just a few minutes more screen") with eventually the bolt coming back to the welcome screen.....the green light on the right of the bolt stays on continuously during this process

now I can not watch an entire full episode on either the Netflix or amazon app without this black screen occurring.

any ideas what is going on here? is my hard drive going bad? are the apps acting up for some reason? I did upgrade my bolt hdd to the 4tb one recommended here which has been working flawlessly. the random black screen has never occurred when watching live tv or watching dvr'ed shows.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We haven't had black screen problems and we watch Amazon and Netflix pretty often. I'd call Tivo support.

Alternatively you could put the original hard drive back in and see if that resolves the problem?


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

brobin10 said:


> I've had my bolt for about 6 months now and have been very happy and pleased with the overall experience.....this past weekend I randomly started using the amazon and Netflix apps
> 
> I was able to watch 3 or 4 FULL tv shows on the amazon app but then randomly during the 3rd or 4th episode the entire tv screen goes black, tv show stops and there is no audio...bolt doesn't respond to anything unless I pull the power
> 
> ...


Definitely open up a ticket with Tivo Support. I too am experiencing random black screen freezes. First it started out with Netflix and Amazon Video, and now I am seeing it when I power on my tv to watch Verizon FIOS. What kind of TV do you have? I have a Samsung UN65JU7100. (It's 4k and does use the OneConnect cable and hub to connect to my Tivo). Curious if we have a similar setup.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

mbhforum said:


> Definitely open up a ticket with Tivo Support. I too am experiencing random black screen freezes. First it started out with Netflix and Amazon Video, and now I am seeing it when I power on my tv to watch Verizon FIOS. What kind of TV do you have? I have a Samsung UN65JU7100. (It's 4k and does use the OneConnect cable and hub to connect to my Tivo). Curious if we have a similar setup.


I suppose I will end up doing that....I have fios but I am on a 65" Panasonic plasma....forget the model off the top of my head

man I hope it doesn't start for me when watching live tv....keep me posted!


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

brobin10 said:


> I suppose I will end up doing that....I have fios but I am on a 65" Panasonic plasma....forget the model off the top of my head
> 
> man I hope it doesn't start for me when watching live tv....keep me posted!


They could be 2 different issues. I was hoping you had a Samsung like me so we can at least give support a tip on what might be going on here. The fact it's happening with multiple models shows Tivo hasn't fully resolved these black screen issues yet.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

mbhforum said:


> They could be 2 different issues. I was hoping you had a Samsung like me so we can at least give support a tip on what might be going on here. The fact it's happening with multiple models shows Tivo hasn't fully resolved these black screen issues yet.


agreed!


----------



## irev210 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have the same problem. I just got my 500GB TiVO bolt with 4TB HDD upgrade and I get black screen freeze on HULU coming back from a commercial break.

I am a bit nervous because I just added a lifetime plan to the tivo box.

What's going on?


----------

